# Onkyo TX-NR3007 Mic



## SVSandKlipschFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Last summer I bought a display model NR-3007 (at a great price at the time...) - the (authorized) dealer had to dig to find the Mic (never found the correct remote, but reduced the price by another $75 to cover that)
- the mic they gave me looked correct (silver model, looks correct) but later I saw some threads at AVS that there were changes in mics for models like this (vs say the x005, x006 models).
I searched Onkyo parts and saw they listed the same Mic part for the 608 as the mic for the 1007, 3007 and 5007 so I assume I'm ok - but saw a later thread there that mentioned different P/Ns (and saying there were changes per an Audyssey rep) - but my Mic has no label, no part no molded into the plastic, etc.

is there really a difference in the mics?
I thought they were basically simple mono mics (and since it is the same external design, were there really different versions of it?) and if there were - why is there no marking (in the plastic molding, etc) on them (at least none on mine that I can see)
TIA


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
So long as it is the silver Tower Microphone, you should have the correct one. It was the earlier puck shaped ones that were not optimal for the Audyssey Setup. Audyssey strongly advised Onkyo to use the Tower Mic they later used. It was with people with AVR's that used the puck shaped Mic and wanted to use the newer one that created all of the questions and confusion as the newer Microphone will not work properly with these AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Nope the ACM1 & the ACM1H look the same in everyway the ACM1 does not work on the Onkyo's any Onkyo period ....the settings with the ACM1 will be all wrong .. Per Chris from Audyssey 

Onkyo Mic Resolution
Onkyo has informed us that they will exchange the microphone for any customer who has the ACM-1 by providing them with an ACM-1H.

The contact information is:
Tel : 201-785-2600 (select “Product support” option)
or email: [email protected]

We were not given contact info for outside the US, but I assume that the regional Onkyo offices can be contacted via their web page.

I want to thank all the members who raised the issue and those that provided us with their microphones to help us figure out how to solve this mystery. Please don't send us any more mics at this point. All of you that did will receive a replacement from Audyssey.
__________________
Chris


soo email Onkyo & say you have a ACM1 & they will replace it they just need the S/N#


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Fastslappy said:


> Nope the ACM1 & the ACM1H look the same in everyway the ACM1 does not work on the Onkyo's any Onkyo period ....the settings with the ACM1 will be all wrong .. Per Chris from Audyssey
> 
> Onkyo Mic Resolution
> Onkyo has informed us that they will exchange the microphone for any customer who has the ACM-1 by providing them with an ACM-1H.
> ...


Yep. That makes sense as the 600 Series uses Audyssey 2EQ whereas the 007 Series use MultEQ XT. I do not know how I missed that you had the Mic from a 600 Series. My bad.


----------



## SVSandKlipschFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Fastslappy said:


> Nope the ACM1 & the ACM1H look the same in everyway the ACM1 does not work on the Onkyo's any Onkyo period ....the settings with the ACM1 will be all wrong .. Per Chris from Audyssey
> 
> Onkyo Mic Resolution
> Onkyo has informed us that they will exchange the microphone for any customer who has the ACM-1 by providing them with an ACM-1H.
> ...


Am i misunderstanding the above (that even with the 'silver tower' mic I was given w/3007 it might not be the correct one?)

And if so, how do I know which mic I have? (I started this thread - again my "silver tower" Mic has no markings or label on it at all that I can find (not molded into the plastic, no label, etc) - so how do I know which I have?

I think I used it once for setup with the 3007 (store demo where they had to find the Mic and could not find the original remote) when I first bought it (also updated firmware)- seemed ok IIRC, but maybe I'm missing something about this. 
(not using the 3007 currently, saving it for when the downstairs HT room gets done - which might be awhile the way things are going. using a pioneer AVR upstairs for now)

I never checked with onkyo about it - only did the online part search at their site about 5 or 6 months ago (which showed the same Mic # for the 608 as the 3007 I have - so I assumed the mics were the same)


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

order the mic from onkyo just say u have a ACM1 & that's it then give the S/n from the AVR ..it's free U have nothing to lose


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Onkyo screwed up & had sent the wrong mic to a awhole slew of Onkyo AVR's 
if you didn't get a box with your mic there is NO WAY to tell the difference between the 2 . the P/n # was only on the box the mic look exactly the same 
I know cause I have a 2 onkyo's & re-set my audyssey with one mic & then used another mic to re-set agin due to changes in my room ,not knowing the difference & the settings were way off the 2nd time .. this happened to many who have 2 Onkyo's both had a good mic the ACM1H & they also had the bad mic ACM1 ,like me not knowing there was a difference as the mic look the same .
Be on the safe side as request a new ACM1H mic from Onkyo saying you have a ACM1 
difference was Jaw dropping after using the correct mic 
Later 
Mike


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Just email them and tell them that you think you're mic don't work propely and that you saw the recall notice.

They won't even ask you where you bought it... All they ask is Serial # and shipping adress. Then you just have to wait.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

the acm-1 mic has gold plugs
acm-1h has silver plugs


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

nezff said:


> the acm-1 mic has gold plugs
> acm-1h has silver plugs


+1. This info mirrors that from an Audyssey thread on another forum that is visited and posted in near daily by Chris from Audyssey.


----------

